# Canadian Residency



## jaws (Sep 11, 2010)

I am a Canadian. If I marry my Latvian partner (who is in Canada now), what is the process for this? How long until she will be granted residency? Does anyone have further information on this? I am financially responsible for her for three years? Marriage is not something I've personally thought of as important, but in the case of her staying in Canada I would go through with it. Is there anything I'm not aware of..? (Taxes, etc..) (Also, we are in Québec and I know the province deals with all of this in a way separate from the rest of the country..) 

As a side note, would I be extended any sort of EU residency through this? Would it be easier for me to be in the EU for long periods of time? Could I study easier? 

Any advice or thoughts are much appreciated.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

jaws said:


> I am a Canadian. If I marry my Latvian partner (who is in Canada now), what is the process for this? How long until she will be granted residency? Does anyone have further information on this? I am financially responsible for her for three years? Marriage is not something I've personally thought of as important, but in the case of her staying in Canada I would go through with it. Is there anything I'm not aware of..? (Taxes, etc..) (Also, we are in Québec and I know the province deals with all of this in a way separate from the rest of the country..)
> 
> As a side note, would I be extended any sort of EU residency through this? Would it be easier for me to be in the EU for long periods of time? Could I study easier?
> 
> Any advice or thoughts are much appreciated.


There is no marrying process per se. You can get married without any problem. Once married you can sponsor her as your spouse. Once her residency is granted you would be the same as any other persons married in Canada. Once married she can go around the flagpole and apply at the port of entry for a Spousal Open Work Permit (SOWP). The only tax implications are that she would be required to pay/file every year.
I would imagine for you to gain EU residency you would require to reside in one of the countries for a required period of time and make appropriate application.


----------

